# my golden retriever is sick



## marshab1 (Aug 28, 2006)

Welcome! I wish it was under better circumstances. 

I hate to mention it but have you thought about his heart. The symptons you are describing are the symptons I'm supposed to watch for in my puppy that has a heart condition.


----------



## cid (Jan 16, 2007)

yes, ive looked into it, i personally think that its cardiomyopathy, as i have read an article about it. my dad believes it isnt because my dog experienced a sudden onset...


----------



## BELLA (Nov 13, 2006)

Instead of posting here you should be taking your dog to your vet immediately. You dog could be dying or having a heart attack. You have a list of his symptoms to tell the vet so he should be able to rule out one thing or another and zero in on what is the cause. Please go see your vet now and good luck to you.


----------



## cid (Jan 16, 2007)

BELLA said:


> Instead of posting here you should be taking your dog to your vet immediately. You dog could be dying or having a heart attack. You have a list of his symptoms to tell the vet so he should be able to rule out one thing or another and zero in on what is the cause. Please go see your vet now and good luck to you.


yo, please read what i write, i took him to the vet, he was there all day today, how else am i gonna get bloodwork done on my dog - in my basement? hes goin back there tomorrow, and like i said, i am trying to get recommendations for my vet incase she didnt consider something for when i GO BACK there tomorrow


----------



## BELLA (Nov 13, 2006)

Sorry---didn't see the part where you had bloodwork.....shame on me...think its time to go to bed.


----------



## sashac (Mar 13, 2006)

I am SO sorry to hear this, it must be so difficult. The panting/difficulty breathing definitely sounds heart-related. I know its so hard to wait, but I'm sure your vet will have the best idea as to what is causing this and what can be done..when will you get the bloodwork back?

again, im so sorry and i hope it turns out alright.


----------



## LauraEyes2 (Sep 16, 2005)

did they do any kind of chest x-rays to see what his chest looks like? (e.g. size of heart, fluid in lungs, tumors, etc)? That would be an important first step in figuring out what things look like for your dog. I'm not sure if that's part of the "Bloodwork, etc" that your vet did....just curious...


----------



## Booker (Nov 14, 2006)

Oh I'm so sorry to hear Fred is having such a rough time suddenly. I don't have an older dog but wanted to send my best wishes out to you. Please keep us updated.


----------



## cid (Jan 16, 2007)

ive been researching, and yes they told us there was fluid in his lungs, or more fluid than usual. he doesnt look well, and i found this website and his symptoms match this website... 

Heart Conditions - Helpful Dog Info - Yankee Golden Retriever Rescue

my family is hoping that isnt the case and my brother has taken it rather hard, but i guess we will have to find out tomorrow when we take him back... im almost positive thats what it is and ive resigned to that fate... im gonna miss him but i realize that all things must come to an end, he is getting old, you know... sigh


----------



## Buffy & Abby's Mom (Nov 27, 2005)

It sounds like congestive heart failure to me. My mother-in-law's pomeranian has CHF and is on diuretics to get rid of the extra fluid around the heart and lungs and theophylline to help her breath. My mother-in-law also has CHF. It's fairly common in the elderly, both people and canine. Just my non-vet opinion.

BTW: Welcome to the forum! I wish it was under better circumstances!


----------



## njb (Oct 5, 2006)

Oh man--not matter what the cause or why--it is just a hard thing to endure. 

I am so sorry for all you are going through--please keep us posted with any new info?


----------



## Rocky (Dec 28, 2006)

I do not have an older dog either, but, was wondering if dogs can get pneumonia?
Maybe a chest x-ray may help?


----------



## njb (Oct 5, 2006)

Yes dogs can get pneumonia--often a secondary infection just like in people--chest Xray will show if the lungs are clear etc--am going through this with that foster right now---


----------



## Katiesmommy (Sep 10, 2006)

Im so sorry to hear this. Welcome to the forum


----------



## Buuddy (Jan 11, 2007)

Sorry to hear this, I think his age may be catching up to him... same with my little buddy... its always sad


----------



## cid (Jan 16, 2007)

well blood test results got in and apparantly he had a blood count of over 100 when dogs are supposed to have something in the twenties... so hopefully thats it and all we have to do is give him a vitamin K shot

we believe he ate the rat poison that was in our garage...


----------



## HovawartMom (Aug 10, 2006)

Welcome here but sorry that it is in this condition.
I hope your dog,gets better, soon.Please keep us,posted on his progress.L


----------



## Ginny (Nov 17, 2006)

I am so sorry to hear this. Please let us know how he is doing when you can


----------



## Rocky (Dec 28, 2006)

cid said:


> well blood test results got in and apparantly he had a blood count of over 100 when dogs are supposed to have something in the twenties... so hopefully thats it and all we have to do is give him a vitamin K shot
> 
> we believe he ate the rat poison that was in our garage...


Are they able to say for sure that is what it is? And what can they do for him? I hope he is better soon.


----------



## goldenlovers (Oct 2, 2006)

I'm sorry to hear this. How is he doing now? Did they find out what is wrong with him?


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

It does sound like what I went through with my Pug, who had congestive heart failure. Diuretics helped her quite a bit for several months until the humidity of a Wisconsin summer proved too much for her :-(.

I hope there is a better outcome at the vet's tomorrow-please keep us posted. My thoughts will be with you and your family.

Linda
Tahnee Golden Retrievers
Endeavor Golden Retrievers


----------



## MarleyLove (Sep 2, 2006)

Just wondering if you've heard any more news on your baby? My thoughts are with your family and him....


----------



## cid (Jan 16, 2007)

hey yeah, he had a blood count of over 100, which is horrible for a dog of his size, so we got him a vitamin K shot and hes been doing better... im hopin thats all it was, and he will make a full recovery very soon - so as of now, i believe he is doing a lot better and will only continue to improve... he ate rat poison again i suppose. thanks for your concern


----------



## goldenhvn (Jan 2, 2007)

Glad he's doing better. BTW. Is your dog shaved like a lion or am I seeing things?


----------



## Ginny (Nov 17, 2006)

goldenhvn said:


> Glad he's doing better. BTW. Is your dog shaved like a lion or am I seeing things?


 Glad he is doing better I was wondering the same


----------



## cid (Jan 16, 2007)

hahaha yeah he is shaved like a lion... the pic is from my cell phone so it isnt as good quality, he looks good in it hehe


----------



## Brandy's Mom (Oct 5, 2005)

He sure looks happy to be feeling better!


----------

